# What are the pros of doing SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been looking at doing this for some time now. Its just a matter of time before i actually do it. Just gathering some knowledge before i do so when i actually do it i will do it right. So what are the pros and benefits of doing this? If anyone can educate me on this and each of these deletes that would be much appreciated since i know very little about it.:beer:


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Curious for this info too. I've seen that delete post at the top of the B5 forums a lot, but I was never really to sure on the purpose of removing all of it aside from aesthetics or easier to diagnose issues per there's less parts to diagnose. :beer:


----------



## Weehe (Apr 2, 2010)

The only pro I have after my delete is that I got rid of a leak since I have so much less vacuum lines. I haven't notice any performance or economy increase. It is not a con for me since I don't have emissions, but you will have a constant SAI code unless you can it taken out with a tune.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

makes your car much easier to work on, lose almost 30 pounds, less possibilitys for vacuum leaks and other issues. Do it if you like tinker around with your VW / Audi


----------



## HICaliber (May 30, 2012)

Honestly if your in a state that you can you should... These systems have no point (to us owners out of warrenty) but too cost $ to fix. The car will run better from fixing a leak most likely.. But the car should feel slightly more connected to the throttle as the DV and other parts will have stronger more direct vacuum. I had 38,xxx when I did the delete and felt a great improvement from a fixed vac leak as well as a crisper throttle and turbo/DV. 
Do It! 


Aloha 
Alex


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

HICaliber said:


> Honestly if your in a state that you can you should... These systems have no point (to us owners out of warrenty) but too cost $ to fix. The car will run better from fixing a leak most likely.. But the car should feel slightly more connected to the throttle as the DV and other parts will have stronger more direct vacuum. I had 38,xxx when I did the delete and felt a great improvement from a fixed vac leak as well as a crisper throttle and turbo/DV.
> Do It!


 x2 

You will also have a much better understanding of how everything works. The whole vacuum line set up will be simplified tenfold. :thumbup:


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Will it set off the CEL though?


----------



## Weehe (Apr 2, 2010)

IanInOhio said:


> Will it set off the CEL though?


 yes, unless you getting it written out in your tune.


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Whomp. 

Well gee, I suppose I must get a tune... What a terrible, terrible shame eh? :laugh:


----------



## Weehe (Apr 2, 2010)

IanInOhio said:


> Whomp.
> 
> Well gee, I suppose I must get a tune... What a terrible, terrible shame eh? :laugh:


 Ask who ever you get the tune from if they do it first. I can tell you GIAC doesn't.


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate living in a county In pa that has emissions


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

So i can't do this if i live in a state where emissions are required? And what if i got a tune already. Can i just go to APR and tell them to turn the CEL off?


----------



## matty675 (Oct 2, 2011)

APR will remove the CEL for EVAP/SAI improper flow, but you must send your ECU to them. You can't take it to a dealer. However, they will not force readiness, so if you are in one of those lovely states you're out of luck. 

Someone with Maestro can delete the CEL and force readiness, so that's your best option. 

Oh, and the SAI/EVAP/PCV/N249 delete is totally worth it! I have three vacuum lines and I know EXACTLY where each one goes. My car idles at 24" Hg and couldn't be any smoother . It also gave me an excuse to throw on a powergasket :laugh:


----------



## Weehe (Apr 2, 2010)

matty675 said:


> It also gave me an excuse to throw on a powergasket :laugh:


 :laugh: Same here, definitely worth it too. Also one of the pros: It takes less time to get out of vacuum and into boost. It seems like the second I lightly tap the gas I am at 0psi/ 0in of mg. Which makes sense in my mind since there are less things to hold vacuum, less things to fill with boost.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*inspection*

be aware some areas REQUIRE that stuff to PASS emmission inspection, even if only a visual as in my county in Pa


----------



## HICaliber (May 30, 2012)

Move ..LOL


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I did a N249 delete and i cant pass smog now do to my vacuum lines are not hooked up to manufactuers specs. Im working on trying to get around it... hopefully engine covers will do


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*N249 delete - pro and cons - data, experience*

While I agree with SAI (no good for nothing), there IS supposed to be a benefit of the N249.

Has anyone found data (or comparative experience) running with our without the N249?
From memory:
The N249 uses 'stored' vacuum to allow the ECU to send vacuum to the DV, anticipating (likely from gas pedal movement) when the 'shockwave' (from closing the throttle plate) will come to the turbo(s); instead of having to 'wait' until engine vacuum builds up AFTER the throttle plate has closed.

Data might show:
- reaction times from 'throttle closed' to 'DV open'
- pressure spikes in charge pipe (TB to turbo outlet) with/without DV

Experience with/without may show difference in turbo live time?

Or at least: how long have people been driving their turbos with N249 deleted (with or without detrimental effect on turbo live)?


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

vtraudt said:


> Or at least: how long have people been driving their turbos with N249 deleted (with or without detrimental effect on turbo live)?


10+ years.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow. I guess I will throw N249 out then (instead of fixing several broken check valves and hard line connection to vac tank).
Its currently tuned out anyways.
Was just hesitating since 2.7T (blown turbo means engine out). NO hesitation on 1.8T (no big deal to change turbo if needed).


----------



## sleepy1.8t (Sep 5, 2013)

also not mentioned is the oil vapor that doesn't get recirculated in to your intake. the **** that falls out of my catch can is nasty. 

there is so much more space in my engine bay now

like someone mentioned above you get out of vacuum nigh-instantly

some people have mentioned concerns about excessive crankcase pressure, but i haven't had any trouble with seals or anything


----------



## sleepy1.8t (Sep 5, 2013)

mentioned


----------

